# Σεμινάριο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης στη meta|φραση (Νοέμβριος 2010)



## diceman (Sep 16, 2010)

Σεμινάριο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης στη *meta*|φραση
*Έναρξη:* 11/10/10
*Γλωσσικός συνδυασμός: *Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά
*Μαθήματα: *Δευτέρα και Παρασκευή, 10-1
*Εισηγητές:* Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου & Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης

Κανένα άλλο είδος μετάφρασης δεν είναι τόσο απαιτητικό και τόσο δύσκολο όσο η μετάφραση της λογοτεχνίας, όμως κανένα δεν είναι εξίσου δημιουργικό και δεν ακονίζει καλύτερα το μυαλό του μεταφραστή. Αν, λοιπόν, ψάχνετε μια πρόκληση ή απλώς αναζητάτε έναν τρόπο να συνδυάσετε τις δύο μεγάλες σας αγάπες, τη Μετάφραση και τη Λογοτεχνία, το σεμινάριο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης από τα Αγγλικά προς τα Ελληνικά είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή που μπορείτε να κάνετε.

*Δομή:* Φοίτηση πέντε μηνών, με δύο 3ωρα μαθήματα την εβδομάδα.

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:

* εισαγωγή στην ιστορία της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης
* βασικές σχολές θεωρίας της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης
* ανάλυση λογοτεχνικού κειμένου και μεθοδολογία αντιμετώπισης μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων
* πρακτική εξάσκηση σε 15 λογοτεχνικά είδη (κλασική λογοτεχνία, σύγχρονη βρετανική και αμερικανική λογοτεχνία, αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα, παραμύθι, περιπέτεια, επιστημονική φαντασία, ερωτική λογοτεχνία, εσωτερικός μονόλογος, ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα, λογοτεχνία του τρόμου, γοτθικό μυθιστόρημα, παιδική λογοτεχνία, αυτοβιογραφία, γυναικεία λογοτεχνία, πανεπιστημιακό μυθιστόρημα, θέατρο, κόμικς κ.ά.)
* συγκριτική ανάλυση λογοτεχνικών μεταφράσεων
* τεχνικές διόρθωσης και επιμέλειας κειμένων
* πρακτικές συμβουλές έναρξης επαγγέλματος και εισόδου στην αγορά εργασίας

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να διαθέτουν μεταφραστική εμπειρία (απόφοιτοι τμημάτων Μεταφραστικών Σπουδών, απόφοιτοι Ιόνιου Πανεπιστημίου κ.ά.) ή προϋπηρεσία στο χώρο της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης (μεταφραστές, επιμελητές κ.ά.). 

*Λίγα λόγια τους εισηγητές: *
Ο* Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης *σπούδασε Φυσική στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και είναι κάτοχος του Diploma in Translation του Chartered Institute of Linguists. Έχει μετεκπαιδευτεί σε θέματα μεταφραστικών τεχνολογιών και διδασκαλίας της Μετάφρασης στα πανεπιστήμια της Γρανάδας, της Μασσαλίας, του Εδιμβούργου, της Γάνδης και του Βοσπόρου. Εργάζεται ως επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής από το 1991 και ως καθηγητής Μετάφρασης από το 1993 (αρχικά στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο και από το 2001 στη *meta*|φραση). Έχει εκπαιδεύσει περισσότερους από 1.200 σπουδαστές μετάφρασης και έχει ειδικευτεί στη χρήση μεταφραστικών εργαλείων. Είναι επίσης επιμελητής κειμένων, δημοσιογράφος, συγγραφέας και σύμβουλος εκδοτικών οίκων. 

Η *Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου* σπούδασε Αγγλική Γλώσσα και Φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και είναι κάτοχος του ΜΑ in Literary Translation του Πανεπιστημίου του Essex. Έχει μετεκπαιδευτεί σε θέματα διδασκαλίας της Μετάφρασης στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Γρανάδας. Εργάζεται ως καθηγήτρια αγγλικής γλώσσας και ως επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια από το 1988 και διδάσκει Μετάφραση από το 1991 (αρχικά στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο και από το 2001 στη *meta*|φραση). Έχει εκπαιδεύσει περισσότερους από 1.200 σπουδαστές μετάφρασης. Εργάζεται επίσης ως επιμελήτρια κειμένων. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία στο 210.36.29.000.


----------



## diceman (Oct 4, 2010)

Παρακαλώ, σημειώστε τη νέα ημερομηνία έναρξης: *01 Νοεμβρίου 2010*. Τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία ισχύουν ως έχουν.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία στο 210.36.29.000.


----------

